# Ikea play place?



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Does anyone happen to know how old kids can be at the Ikea play place? Is there an age limit and is it enforced strictly? I kind of want both my girls to be able to play there but I'm worried they will say my older daughter is too old. They are 9 and 6. I doubt my 6 year old will want to go in there if her big sister isn't allowed in with her.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that our Ikea has it based on height and not age. But I don't remember the height limit, though. I bet you could call ahead and they'd let you know.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Oh crud, she's kind of tall too...

Maybe if I explained that my little one won't go in there alone?


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

The ladies at ours are pretty friendly. I don't know how hard and fast the rules are, but it can't hurt to ask. I'm trying to think of the reason behind the height restriction and it might be the ball pit...so if she promised not to go in there it might be okay.

I'd suggest going on a Tuesday or Wednesday morning. That's when it is the quietest at ours. I think you'd have better luck bending the rules if it wasn't busy


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

In our IKEA in Barakaldo, Spain the height requirements are 90cm - 124cm and they do check them at this store.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I am pretty sure that the local IKEA is strict about height limits, and age too. I don't think I've ever seen a tween in there. Their advertising reassures parents that height and age limits are in place for the safety and protection of the children. It wouldn't hurt to ask though, especially if it's a quiet time.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

The IKEAs I've been to are pretty strict on it, and it's really only intended for potty trained kids up to maybe kindergarten or first graders, in my experience.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been to 2 and they have both been very very strict about limits.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

It's toilet trained to a height limit (one for everything, one for everything but the ball pit). They are strict with it too.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Whew, she was below the limit, so it worked out fine! For the record, it seems that the height limit here is about 54 or 55 inches.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Yay! I hope you enjoyed your kid free shopping!


----------



## BabyBearsMummy (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lousli*
> 
> Whew, she was below the limit, so it worked out fine! For the record, it seems that the height limit here is about 54 or 55 inches.


My DD will be playing for years then since she only finally was tall enough to play after she turned 4. Her best friend on the other hand who just turned 5 will very soon (liekly a matter of months) be too tall to play


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I know it is funny, right? My younger daughter is 6 and is just barely over the limit to get in! She will, if she takes after me, not be 4'5'' until she's in about 6th or 7th grade. My older daughter, 9, is 4'5.5'' already! I think she takes after my mom. She;s definitely going to be taller than I am, as I'm only 5' now!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I just have to say, the fact that they require kids to be a certain height sucks. My DD is short for her age (33'' at 2 years 5 months). Potty trained, totally verbal, and totally old enough to be there. I saw kids who were way less coordinated and way less verbal than DD in there and were allowed to be in there because they we tall enough. Because she comes from a short family it will probably be another year or so before she can go in. We live out of town and have to travel 3+ hours to go there, so it would be awesome if she could play for an hour. Why can't they just do it by age?


----------

